# Puppy Brushes / Nail Care



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi there, I'm still exploring the nail department for something that makes my experience of clipping ELLA's nails easier on both of us. As for brushing and after several dogs with long air coats I've came up with my perfect solution that turns out to be really cheap and the most efficient on my understanding: I use ins of those metal combs that have two different spacing on the pins and costed me close to nothing, that's what I use for the entire coat, removes the tangles and catches tons of dead fur (ok true I also comb daily, sometimes twice - we like this moment) I finish with a normal brush the ones all the girls use to stretch their hair and that you can buy at any supermarket, this one catches the final loose hair from the top coat.

Everyone comments how soft Ella coat is always.
I don't believe its necessary to spend money on this kind of tools to get great results, it's much more a result of your care.

As for the nails, well I'm just not there yet

Good luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mt12 said:


> I've read that a slicker brush is best but also read a pin brush is good too. Would anyone be able to direct me better with what I would need right away as a puppy vs. once they get a little older? I'm not opposed to spending the money on a good brush but want to make sure I'm buying the right kind / type.


I'd get both and also a greyhound comb. No need to spend a lot of money.... but you will probably need all 3 different kinds. 

Pin brushes will be preferred most of the time - specially early on while your puppy has no coat. You don't want to be scratching their skin with either a comb or slicker. 

Slickers are the best for getting undercoat out, getting junk out of the coat, etc...

Combs will be helpful on longer portions of coat like feathering. 



> Also regarding nail care, I've read a lot of posts where people have had great success with dremel grinding vs. standard nail clippers. When using the grinding method, are there any specific setups you buy specifically for dogs or do you just use any standard dremel on a low setting with specific dog grinding bits?
> 
> Oh, one other thing - any recommendations on a good puppy shampoo? :crossfing


Clippers are easier for me. My guys don't like the noise or vibration of dremels. Whatever you do, should at least be once a week to get your dog used to the rountine + keep the nails in good shape.

Shampoo - my guys are bathed once a week generally, so go to is cowboy magic (comes in bigger bottle and can be diluted and most people I know use on both their horses and dogs). Whatever you use, make sure it's supposed to be used on dogs. No people shampoo. I also would skip really cheap shampoos as they may be harsher on your dog's coat....


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I like the parrot claw clippers, not the guillotine type- but I have old eyes and aiming is just not my thing.. that said, if you clip nails every week and don't let time pass, you don't have to take much off and they will be used to it and it won't be a hassle. My dogs actually hold their paws out for me to do nails. It is so bizarre to me how many puppy people don't do them weekly, when I have puppies and do them twice a week growing up and they leave me perfectly fine w the nail clips, then come back for boarding or grooming and act like they are being killed!!! I use a metal comb for most everything- I carry a pin brush in the car, for quick touch ups, but the real 'brushing' is done w a comb here. And I use a slicker only for the feet and ears- to brush the hair up for trimming. 
Kate's right, weekly shampoos are good and dilute your shampoo. Cowboy Magic is very accessable, Walmart- if you want a 'better' one then try Isle of Dogs or Pure Paws. But dilute it- invest in a diluting bottle that has the 10:1 marks on it, or use one of your own old bottles and eyeball it to about that. Conditioner is nice for the furnishings, behind front and rear legs and tail, chest. Get some thinning shears and there is a great tutorial on Morningsage Goldens Grooming which will help you keep your baby all tidy looking! You don't have to spend a ton on shears, Sally has inexpensive thinners and straight shears for less than 20. or so. You'll save that much by skipping one professional grooming and it'll be easier for you to notice changes in your pup's skin and eyes if you have regular interaction with his grooming. Get some ear cleaner and cotton balls, too- do the ears before you shampoo, and wipe them out after you've rinsed. And a toothbrush! You can use one of your old ones(I know- gross, huh.. but I change my toothbrushes every month and have never seen any reason not to recycle them on the dogs' mouths after they go through the dishwasher). He will need to get used to something in his mouth too, so even though he won't really have much to brush, it's a good idea to get into the habit. And cut those nails every week! Just a little sliver off will keep his nails short and the integrity of his feet/elbows/his whole body will benefit.


----------

